# Try a Virtual Kendo-Match Online!



## Ninjamom (Apr 15, 2007)

I found this link to a digital, interactive kendo match online.

There are two links on the right side of the page: the first link gives the 'how-to' for using/playing the virtual kendo matches (uhhhhhh....... IF you can read Japanese  ).  The second link (on the far right) starts the game.

Once the game loads, click the red background twice to start playing.  You will be the player on the right.  (Given that there are Japanese kendo and Korean kumdo players on this forum, I've tried to include the terminology for both.)

You control your player by using the controls on the right.  The top three buttons choose your initial stance.  
 - The top button is a high guard (Japanese 'Jodan no kamae'; Korean 'Chojunse')
- 2nd button is center/middle guard (Japanese 'Chudan no kamae'; Korean 'Chayonse')
- 3rd button is low guard guard (Japanese 'Gedan no kamae'; Korean 'Jihase')

The second set of controls selects your target.
- 1st button - Head (Japanese 'men'; Korean 'meori')
- 2nd button - not sure.  It usually blocks the other player's attack
- 3rd button - Torso (Japanese 'do'; Korean 'heori')
- 4th button - not sure, but when I use it, I always lose.

The last button begins the strike/exchange.

So, to play, select a stance from the top set of buttons, a strike from the second set of buttons, and then hit the bottom button.  Standard IKF rules: First player to score twice wins.

Post how you fare.

PS: Could any native speaker of Japanese please post a translation of the rest of the rules, and/or what the other buttons do?  Thanks!


----------



## cubankenpo (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Bro
Thanks anyway


----------

